# Abu questions: Difference between 6000 and 6500



## John Purser (Aug 4, 2007)

and would you look at a "less than" C3 model?

I've got a nice Abu 5500 C3 for my light rod that I really like. Now I'd like to get something that takes a little more line for a medium casting rod. I'm seeing what I think are good deals on 6000. The main difference I see between the 6000 and the 6500 is the 3 bearings on the 6500 C3.

What's the deal? Is there a good reason to pass up a reasonably priced 6000 or am I just chasing the latest and greatest?

Thanks,

John


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

You can often get a refurbished 6000 on ffo's website for $35 or so.
6000 has bushings instead of bearings. Same drag, etc. I have a 6000 that I removed the levelwind from and I use it fishing in the bay. It is a smooth caster. 

I'll let you decide whether you need bearings or not. Personally, I don't need them. But I do like to have them.


----------



## John Purser (Aug 4, 2007)

*Thanks Husky*

I do need a level wind. Just getting started with conventionals again after about a 2 decade layoff. But with my back I'm not sure I'm really getting that much out of bearings. 

Appreciate the feedback. Those 6000s are starting to look pretty good at that price.

John


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

The main difference between the red Wal-mart 6000C and other 6500C3's is that the 6000's tend to have only the instant antireverse (IAR)bearing, or none at all while the 6500 C3's tend to have two inboard spool bearings that the spool spins on, and an IAR bearing. C4's have an extra bearing on the left side of the worm gear, and C5's have bearings on each side of the worm gear. 

But, the beauty of the Abu platform is that you can modify a Wallyworld special or one of the ones on FFO that HuskyMD is referring to and make it into a C3, C4 or C5. The drivetrain parts (main gear, drags, gear sleeve, pinion, pinion sleeve, pinion spring, push button, spindle, spool, clicker) are all the same. Pop out the bushings in the 6000 and replace them with some 4x10x4 bearings, and Viola! You've got a C3. Pull the worm gear and replace it with one from a C4 or C5 to make it into a C4 or C5, respectively. All of the common power handles for a 5000/5500/6000/6500 series will fit, as will the Carbontex drag upgrade and the factory CT frame! 

But, the plain jane 6000 casts superbly; I've thrown HuskyMD's 6000 and it purrs along great!


----------



## John Purser (Aug 4, 2007)

*Thanks AtlantaKing*

Between your advice and HuskyMDs I picked up a 6000 off FFO. It will get my medium weight rod and my 5500 will take care of my light rod.

Interesting to know about the upgrade potential. But honestly I don't see me maxing out the standard 6000 any time soon.

Thanks again for the help.

John Purser


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I hope it works out well for you. You should of course also get your "Fish don't care how much you paid" bumper sticker from ffo. They used to give free tackle with every order. They stopped doing that though...


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

AtlantaKing said:


> The main difference between the red Wal-mart 6000C and other 6500C3's is that the 6000's tend to have only the instant antireverse (IAR)bearing, or none at all while the 6500 C3's tend to have two inboard spool bearings that the spool spins on, and an IAR bearing. C4's have an extra bearing on the left side of the worm gear, and C5's have bearings on each side of the worm gear.
> 
> But, the beauty of the Abu platform is that you can modify a Wallyworld special or one of the ones on FFO that HuskyMD is referring to and make it into a C3, C4 or C5. The drivetrain parts (main gear, drags, gear sleeve, pinion, pinion sleeve, pinion spring, push button, spindle, spool, clicker) are all the same. Pop out the bushings in the 6000 and replace them with some 4x10x4 bearings, and Viola! You've got a C3. Pull the worm gear and replace it with one from a C4 or C5 to make it into a C4 or C5, respectively. All of the common power handles for a 5000/5500/6000/6500 series will fit, as will the Carbontex drag upgrade and the factory CT frame!
> 
> But, the plain jane 6000 casts superbly; I've thrown HuskyMD's 6000 and it purrs along great!



What the difference in the above worm gears? I like to either modifiy the worm gear on my 6500c3or take the worm gear out all together.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

The worm gears on the C4 has a bearing on the left side while the worm gear on the C5 has a bearing on both ends. It supposedly makes it spin smoother, thereby reducing the friction during the cast and increases distance. However, they are susceptible to sand and salt so they should be regularly maintained. Now, for chunking bait, or casting with heavy shock leaders (where the shock knot can get caught up in the line guide), I prefer just going with a open top CT style reel.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Fishman*

I bought a dual levelwind kit with a ceramic pawl off ebay reasonably cheap ... also put in a bearing idler wheel ...... think that's what it called ... put them in a Pro Rocket CS and it goes .... guess that makes it a C6


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Thanks guys still thinkning what I want to do with my second 6500 c3


----------

